# MN Damage report



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have not hunted MN in five years. I went out this past weekend for opener and limited both Sat and Sun.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Not too tough now with only 4 ducks a day. I shot my first ever limit on Sunday, 2 woodies, 1 bw teal, and 1 wigeon.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I dont think its ever been to hard to limit out in MN. I have alot of private land that usually holds alot of ducks. I think it's just kinda hard to get a limit of all drake mallards.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard lots and lots of wood ducks are around MN. I do miss hunting the mighty wood duck...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Never have shot a woodie. Although i here some guys i know shot one about a mile from my grandparents old farmstead this past weekend. Wouldn't you know i had to go home saturday night, woodie shot sunday morning. Thats the way it goes.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Good to hear somebody got something. We hunted central Wright County, and bagged one Drake Wood Duck for the entire weekend. It wasn't due to poor shooting either. One shot fired, one duck down. Lots of shooting around the area for the first 20 minutes of each morning, then it was done. Saw probably 60 ducks all weekend. It is really quite depressing. Plan to do some hard core scouting Wednesday as the cold front comes through, to hopefully get a field for Thursday. If any of you have any probable areas to scout in MN, it would be appreciated. I do not care how far I have to drive.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I had good hunting, besides the pellets landing in our decoys :******: We got our limit Saturday, should of had it earlier than we did, poor shooting skills


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

We had a very good opener, 12 teal and 12 mallards(2 hen  ).
Six of us done by 11:00  . Sunday was a little slower but filled out 
by 12:00. 8 woodies, 9 mallards(all drakes :beer: ) the rest were teal.
I went out this morning and had 3 drakes and a wood duck by 8:00.
Anybody else notice that the mallards seem to be larger wth better color this year?

zack


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

We hunted a popular lake in NW Anoka county. Did alright. Two drake redheads (which was sweet) and 3 canadians. Probably would've limited if not for to dumb f#$%^ that set up only 200 yards from us. My group and I were first to the lake to get the best spot out there, and indeed we did. These pricks decide to set up almost right on top of us. They were legal, but for the size of this lake, there was no reason. Not only were these guys horrible callers, everytime we would have ducks circling our spread, the birds would inadvertenly kind of go by these other guys (I'm talking 100 yards plus), and the idiots would shoot. I couldn't believe it. This happened 3 or 4 times. At one point we had probably 50 mallards circling us and the dumb [email protected]#$ started ringing out 120 yard shots. Ended up seeing them at the boat landing, sure enough, probably two 16 yr old punks. They dropped two birds the whole morning, didn't find either one. I had some choice words for them before they tore out of there.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Hammered the geese on opener. Lots of woodies, but little seen of teal and mallards. Snow and 40 mph winds up north sound push something down this way. The gadwalls usually arrive before any other ducks.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

BandCollector02,
I know how you feel. There are some real morons out there sometimes. I thought of buying some land just to stay clear of these type of hunters, but you'll spend all that money and these same guys will probably tresspass to ruin it for you also. Dont know what the solution is.
Kinda of makes you sick.... uke:


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

BandCollector02, 
I know how you feel. There are some real morons out there sometimes. I thought of buying some land just to stay clear of these type of hunters, but you'll spend all that money and these same guys will probably tresspass to ruin it for you also. Dont know what the solution is. 
Kinda of makes you sick....

There are solutions to this problem. The question is how much effort do you want to put into correcting it. Obviously these two Punk kids didn't receive the education of proper duck etiquette from their fathers. We all had to learn it from somewhere, we are not just born duckhunters. I'll be the first to admit that I have ripped my share of guys, even peppered one or two, ok maybe more than that, but what does that accompolish?

Maybe on the way out at the boat ramp trying to educate them that if everybody lets the ducks work then we all get birds, but when guys skyblast no body gets birds is a better way to go.

Two years ago I was hunting a public spot in KS and was the only one there. Two kids came in at shooting time, one was 15 and one was 16, they were going to set up 100 yds from me. They were at least polite enough to ask me if they could set up there and I told them no, it was too close and they were downwind and would cut my birds off. I thought about it for a minute and invited them to hunt with me. It turned out to be a great hunt, I called the shots and tried to educate them on really letting the birds work and we both came out ahead because we weren't competing for the same birds.

Now I know that this is hard to do if your setup and some guy is already setup pounding away at everything inside the tropopause. But instead of ripping them on the way out, try to educate them and maybe try to even hunt with them so you can show them the way it is done. If they are still not receptive find out when and where they are hunting next so you don't waste your time hunting anywhere near the skyblasters.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

We had those damn skybusters on us both days. Both sides of us too. Sunday morning we had a flock of about 15 canada geese locked up about 150 yards out, and the guys down from us start shooting (the geese werent any closer to them). This happened many times on saturday and sunday. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hear ya Cooter. Its real easy to let your emotions get the best of you, especially when you have put the time into your duckboat, practiced calling, bought all the expensive gear and everything else that goes along with maximizing your success rate. It sure is unfortunate that these young guys don't get any hunter ethics from their parents. It is just the ultimate truth, everyone loses. One thing I pride myself on is really trying to live up to the old saying, "leave it better than how you found it." Last year in Nodak, we pulled up to some private land we were going to hunt and there was an empty 24 pack of beer laying there (just the case). I picked it up and threw it in the back of the pickup. One of my buddies kind of asked, "what are ya doin?" I told him if we don't pick it up, even though its not ours, when we come out here next year its going to be posted. Just try to set a good example.
good hunting 
ted


----------

